# Musky Fishing Hot Water Period



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some good information out there coming together about fishing for musky during hot water periods.....


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Muskies are not the same everywhere. Fish from up in Canada react differently to warm water than those in OH, KY, TN. The ones farther south acclimate to it or all would die when it gets hot. CC is stratified right now at about 15’ according to the LRL-ACE data with water the same temp down to 15’. This cooler weather and rain should help bring it down some. But the fish are far more active and eating more now than back in March and April. I’ve yet to see a single floater at CC this year or last. 

I don’t believe there is a specific temp that everyone needs to stop fishing. 80 degs may be too high the farther north you go but may be fine the farther south. Is it 82 in KY or TN? Is it 84? What about 75 in Canada? 

Or is it the dissolved O2 at those temps that is more important? Hopefully, these new investigations and studies will include the dissolved O2 levels and not just the water temp. 

Ultimately, it is up to the angler to decide what they do, and what is right or wrong. Proper handling goes a long way to safeguarding the fish. Having the right tools and setup are key. 

One question I have is how many Muskies die as a result of being caught by bass, saugeye, walleye and crappie fishermen using light line and being fought longer? They are not targeting musky but I’d venture a guess that they hook and catch more than those of us that are.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree with you 100%! Each angler has to make that choice!

Your question at the end about people that aren't targeting them and catching them. Maybe those are the ones that are killed. I believe the percentage of fish they catch incidentally would be the same during April, May, June and July. Then, why don't I see dead musky in April, May, and June. No, it's usually just July! Things that make ya go hmmmmmm.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I fish oh lakes in summer, will not fish cave run.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm going out today hoping that the water temp is down. But I won't know until I get there since the LRL-ACE can't seem to find the time to post timely updates on water temp. If it's hovering at or below 80 (maybe 81-82) I'll fish for them. If not, I may switch up and cast for bass...I'll still end up catching a musky but won't be able to horse it in as I could on heavier gear. It's a double edged sword.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> I'm going out today hoping that the water temp is down. But I won't know until I get there since the LRL-ACE can't seem to find the time to post timely updates on water temp. If it's hovering at or below 80 (maybe 81-82) I'll fish for them. If not, I may switch up and cast for bass...I'll still end up catching a musky but won't be able to horse it in as I could on heavier gear. It's a double edged sword.


Give us an update when you can muskyfan.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Water temp was 77 when I started at 6:45. Got up to 81 at 1 pm. With 90s forecast early next week it will come up again. Hopefully, the lake will get some of the rain we’ve had down near cincy. Water level is down more than the ACE website shows and is clearing up a lot.

Lost a mid-30s fish just before 10. Did a tarpon impersonation about 6 times and threw the lure. Other than a few porpoising, that was the only one I saw.

Not many boats out early but when I came back to wellman it was an effing zoo. Waited about 30 mins to tie off so I could get my truck. Parking lot was full, both sides of the road up to the outhouse. Parking under the trees up near the higher outhouse. At least everyone was launching and recovering quickly. That is a pleasant change.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ok, I seen this thread a while back and didn't know whether to comment or not, but I will offer some thoughts.

First I will say that is a very well done video crittergitter and I would agree on all your points. 

On temperature - In my 30 years of rearing Muskies I observed just about every parameter imaginable. As temperature goes my observations were that between 68-74 F was an optimum range for best growth and health. Fish done quite well if the densities were low and oxygen levels good up to 78-80. After 80 fish would stay healthy but they absolutely did not handle well. We would never handle our Muskies in August if at all possible. I would not say to stop fishing at 80, but I agree keep the stress low and get that fish in and unhooked and released ASAP. Lake temperatures are deceptive as surface temperatures we see on our sonars are not the same as temps at depths over a foot or two. So there is thermal shock at the surface, but they should take 3-5 degrees ok. I have posted before about lactic acid build up from angling stress and that is the enemy and lactic acid builds up from muscle use. So thus a shorter fight is less harmful. Temperature controls metabolism in cold blooded animals. The warmer the water the more food a fish requires, yet they need oxygen to run that metabolism. Here in is the caveat, the warmer the water the lower the disolved Oxygen. Here is a chart:








An interesting phenomenon is that at a certain max temp, they quit eating and slow their metabolic rate. This is a function to use the limited oxygen more efficiently. So it is a combination of temperature and oxygen. 

You are right about dead fish. For every one you see float 6-9 sink. 

MuskyFan talked about regional differences. Muskies in Ky and Ohio are all origins of the Ohio River Strain. The DNA work has been compared and there are some subtle differences, but not enough to call them a different strain. The states have traded so much that they are a mix now. The northern strains do show some difference and we looked at those at one time and stayed with our original stock for adaptation to our systems. I do think the northern fish would show more sensitivity to high temps but not as much as you might think.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Water temp was 77 when I started at 6:45. Got up to 81 at 1 pm.....
> Lost a mid-30s fish just before 10. Did a tarpon impersonation about 6 times and threw the lure. Other than a few porpoising, that was the only one I saw....
> Not many boats out early but when I came back to wellman it was an effing zoo. Waited about 30 mins to tie off so I could get my truck.


My favorite Musky Pond in northern WI, today. Had the whole place to myself. Water temps = 72. Come on up!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Southernsaug!

I got out this weekend. Mornings started with water temp at 76. I quit early afternoon(just because I had other stuff to do) and saw temps at 79 - 80. I didn't boat a fish, but a buddy got a 47.5"r on Saturday morning.


----------

